# Crochet in continuous rounds



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

How do you end a continuous round without the stair step edge? I'm trying to make beanie hats and read that you can do them in continuous rounds, or spiral. But I tried it and came up with a bad offset at the end. I don't like the raised ridge seam I get doing normal rows and slip stitching to join so I was looking for a smoother hat.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd probably end up doing a slip stitch into the last stitch to smooth it into the round.

Angie


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree doing the slip stitch in the final stitch or in the first stitch in the next row to end.


----------

